# Unsure about which smoker



## SmokeNY (Jun 12, 2021)

Good afternoon all. My name is Anthony and this is my first post. I have been smoking meats for about 3 years now. I started with a chargriller trio and was then gifted a Traeger pro 575. I always enjoyed the taste of wood and charcoal and wish to go back to it. However, the quality of the chargriller is terrible and the metal is thin which makes it way too hard to maintain temperatures. I am wondering whether or not at this point to get a gateway drum or another offset. I am on Long Island and have no local access to quality offsets nearby. Can anyone help me make the right decision.   I  routinely smoke pork butts, brisket, ribs, turkey and schweinshaxe


----------



## Alphonse (Jun 12, 2021)

Welcome aboard!   

How many people do you want to cook for at one time (i.e. size of cooker)?

Sounds like you are focused on an offset stick burner or a drum smoker?    A stick burner that is not sheetmetal is spelled "a bit pricey" and will definitely cost more than a Gateway and the like.    

Not knowing what you budget is and your size needs are a bit constraining on what advice to give you.  There are a huge number of options out there!  

 One option is used equipment but not being familiar with that market on Long Island, I am wondering if that is an option for you?


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jun 12, 2021)

The WSM is a really good smoker and can add a BBQ Guru for hands off if wanted.  I have been using the 18" for 30 years.  It is very efficient on charcoal.  No experience with the 22" though but several others here have it.  The gravity feeds and been getting popular but from what I have read use a lot of charcoal.  Others will chime in.


----------



## SmokingUPnorth (Jun 12, 2021)

I had 2 MES, and a Traeger. I now own a 22” WSM and love it. It’s pretty close to set and forget, you get great flavor from it and is big enough for almost whatever you want.


----------



## SmokeNY (Jun 12, 2021)

Thanks for the replies. I will need the ability to feed between 4 and 20. I was looking into a Brazos offset , but it is only available from Academy in Texas. I was concerned with the Gateway as you can only add wood at the beginning of the cook without having to remove the meat later.


----------



## ofelles (Jun 12, 2021)

I have no idea what our budget is.
But everything  Lone Star Grillz   makes is very high quality.  https://lonestargrillz.com/ 
I have their large insulated Cabinet smoker and love it.  The food it produces is fantastic.  Using charcoal and wood chunks, a Fireboard controller with Pit Bull fan it is almost as hands free as the Yoder YS640.  I have ran it for 19 hours without refueling.   It's insulated so outside temp is not a factor which is important in your area.
I have heard nothing but good about their products


----------



## SmokeNY (Jun 12, 2021)

Budget is basically 1500 and under at this time.


----------



## cornman (Jun 12, 2021)

Welcome!  I always plug the WSM.  I love mine and getting one in Long Island should not be an issue.  My daughter and her husband live in Rocky Point, is that anywhere near you?


----------



## SmokeNY (Jun 12, 2021)

Sure is. That’s about 30 minutes northeast of us.


----------



## chesterinflorida (Jun 12, 2021)

For some more than decent semi local builders:

1.  Meadow Creek, built down in Lancaster County Pa.  They have been building high quality smokers for 30 years.  Lots of different styles and choices






						Meadow Creek BBQ Smokers, Pig Roasters, and Grills
					

Handmade for the the ones who demand quality that outlasts and outperforms the competition. BBQ pits, Pig Roasters, Chicken Flippers, Cabinet Smokers and more.




					www.meadowcreekbbq.com
				




2.  Not super close, but still in the northeast is Humphreys Smokers.  They mostly make high quality cabinet models.  You could get one of their weekender models.  They are like a more efficient easier to operate Weber smoker mountain.









						Humphrey's Smokers
					

Humphrey's Smokers featuring the Battle Box, the Weekender, and other vertical cabinet charcoal smokers.




					www.humphreysbbq.com


----------



## Bubarooni (Jun 12, 2021)

I have just wandered back into smoking meat after a few years hiatus.  I had a cheap brinkman previously that was sheet metal and not offset.  A bro in law has a really nice custom built offset.    I was really interested in the offset but like the vertical arrangement.

I didn't wanna spend a ton on an offset while I learned how to use it and still have the vertical.  I bought a Dynaglo:

 Dyna-Glo Signature Series DGSS1382VCS-D Heavy-Duty Vertical Offset Charcoal Smoker & Grill

Cost just under $300 from Amazon.

The learning curve of using the offset has been steep for me so far, but I'm learning and have had good results so far.  Doing a boston butt and country style ribs tomorrow for about 12-15 guests.  I could probably feed thirty using it depending on what I'm smoking.

The smoker has lots and lots of room on about 6 grates.  I don't think I could lay a single full rack of ribs on a grate but it has hooks at the top and I'm going to remove some grates and hang some ribs racks for Fourth of July.

Your budget would easily buy this unit.


----------



## daspyknows (Jun 12, 2021)

If there is a Bass Pro Shop in your vicinity they carry Horizon offsets.  I have one and love it.


----------



## TomCrump (Jun 13, 2021)

I had that Dyna Glow smoker. It cooked great food !

What I didn't like, was the narrow door opening, which made access to the food, difficult.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 13, 2021)

Not sure what the shipping would be, but a Lang 36” patio model is in your budget. I have had one for several years & it probably will go to my Son when I die!
Al


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jun 13, 2021)

SmokinAl said:


> Not sure what the shipping would be, but a Lang 36” patio model is in your budget. I have had one for several years & it probably will go to my Son when I die!
> Al


Wow Al.  I just watched a guys youtube that has one.  That things pretty cool.  Now I want one like I need another smoker.

Watched another.  Always wanted a stick burner.  This going on my list.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 13, 2021)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> Wow Al.  I just watched a guys youtube that has one.  That things pretty cool.  Now I want one like I need another smoker.
> 
> Watched another.  Always wanted a stick burner.  This going on my list.


You won’t be disappointed. 
Al


----------



## JWFokker (Jun 29, 2021)

chesterinflorida said:


> For some more than decent semi local builders:
> 
> 1.  Meadow Creek, built down in Lancaster County Pa.  They have been building high quality smokers for 30 years.  Lots of different styles and choices
> 
> ...



Meadow Creek makes extremely nice cookers. 

But I'd get a WSM every time over an insulated cabinet like Humphreys. Not enough airflow, puts a distinct smoldering charcoal smell on the meat when run low and slow, same as a kamado. Run a IVC or kamado at 350F and it's a different story, much cleaner burn. The thinner walls of the WSM are a good thing. You can run a larger, hotter fire and burn more wood.


----------

